# Expanding Foam Background - Advice & Guidance... Please?



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Good Morning All,

I would like to build a background for my Beardie's viv. I'm not too keen on the poly idea as I know me building things will go wrong. I was talking to my dad about it and he said why not use expanding foam? I know a few people have used it on here and it gives great effects. 

The questions I have are:

Is the a foam that people recoemend (non toxic and safe etc)
What do I cover the foam with aftrwards
Is there a how to thread that I have completly overlooked while searching
Has anyone ever done this for a Beardie before?

So would really appreciate if someone could help with an answer or two!

J : victory:


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

The toxicity of the foam will not matter as when you come to grouting it will seal it. 

It would go something like this:

1.Foam
2.Shape foam
3.Grout
4.Grout layer 2
5.Grout layer 3 
6. Base paint
7. Base paint layer 2
8. Highlights
9. Varnish (if you wish too)


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi mate, 

The problems with expanding foam is 1. You can't cover it in grout, which leads to 2. The beardie will dig into it.

You are better off with either, polystirene, as you can grout it, or foam insulation board, covered in grout, or epoxy resin/sand.

Good luck

Jay


----------



## stuey (Aug 21, 2010)

is there any reason why ya cant grout the foam


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Hmm I am sure i have seen people on here grout expanding foam? I must of been mistaken, sorry for my above post.


----------



## Froglette (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Justin

I'm from the Amphibian forum and I've just been asking pretty much the same questions as you. I guess with frogs you don't have to worry about claws but I was advised to cover with silicone or gorilla glue then add your dressing to it. I'm going to cover with eco earth but I guess you could stick just about anything to it and the silicone will also seal it.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

JoshN said:


> The toxicity of the foam will not matter as when you come to grouting it will seal it.
> 
> It would go something like this:
> 
> ...





stuey said:


> is there any reason why ya cant grout the foam


The foam leaves a shiny coating that the grout will have trouble sticking to, if the Beardie gets his claws into a crack, he/she will rip it to pieces.

As JoshN says, you can cut and shape (and therefor get rid of the shiny coating) the foam, but the foam underneath is very weak, and if you are going to cut and shape it, then you might as well just use Poly/Foam board : victory: 



Froglette said:


> Hi Justin
> 
> I'm from the Amphibian forum and I've just been asking pretty much the same questions as you. I guess with frogs you don't have to worry about claws but I was advised to cover with silicone or gorilla glue then add your dressing to it. I'm going to cover with eco earth but I guess you could stick just about anything to it and the silicone will also seal it.


Yup, this is what you do with expanding foam, Silicone and Eco earth, but this would never stand up to the abuse a Beardie will dish out to it : victory:

Jay


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Okie Dokie! Looks like we are going to have to try the polly method! Next question....

Where can I get some decent size sheets?


----------



## Arrogant Dew (Jul 21, 2009)

I grout expanding foam. The first coat won't cover that well but the next will. Use a grout / tile adhesive and seal it when finished to make it easy to clean.


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

I got a large sheet of poly from wickes, you can get 25mm or 50mm thick sheets, bearign in mind the 25mm ones are quite weak.

Alternatively you can get it from ebay.
polystyrene items - Get great deals on Home Garden, Business, Office Industrial items on eBay UK!


----------

